# Send images of the lowest PlayStation Classic prices



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

The PS Classic sucks and I’ve seen some of them with 45% off and there’s still so many of them, you could probably build the Mexican border with this.

Anyway, this is the cheapest one I can find brand new at my local gaming store.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Best Buy has them for $55 as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2019)

My WalMart has them for 55$. I think that might be the price Sony decided to drop them to and told retailers to drop them to that price.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My WalMart has them for 55$. I think that might be the price Sony decided to drop them to and told retailers to drop them to that price.


Actually not. They sell them for different prices at a different store for $60, and another one sells them for $65.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Actually not. They sell them for different prices at a different store for $60, and another one sells them for $65.


The thing is, most retailers (WalMart, Best Buy, etc.) typically don't set their own prices for these kinds of products and just set whatever price that 3rd party tells them to set. This is why you often find the same prices across the board for most products in retail stores. There are some examples where they end up lower due to circumstances, but those are often through exclusive deals with that retailer and the 3RD party (example Sony in this case.) There might be some higher and some lower for reasons.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't know if this is a real offer or some kind of fraud. Found this one on ebay.de; claims to be new without extra shipping costs:





If this is a real offer, the PlayStation Classic must be extremely bad (and sell bad).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 9, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> If this is a real offer, the PlayStation Classic must be extremely bad (and sell bad).


Of course it's bad! 

Lackluster selection of games. (subjective)
Some games are pal region when it shouldn't be. (Pal games run at 50FPS not 60FPS) 
Doesn't come with it's own power supply 
Doesn't come with dual shock controllers. (That means no vibration or analog for games that support it)
Open source emulation instead of closed source official sony one
Poor presentation
Single save state for games
$100 
This is all just for buying the game. Straight out of the box. You can easily buy nes or snes classic with better more games, better selection of them, better presentation, more save state slots, and above all else, COST LESS. I wouldn't buy those either but if I did, they would be a better choice. One looks like effort was put into it by the company selling the product, Nintendo did all the work for their classic console, meanwhile the playstation classic didn't seem like it had the same level or care it should have had. More like sony just asked someone to make one for them (or someone presented it to them) using open source software instead of something official was off putting.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Doesn't come with it's own power supply
> Doesn't come with dual shock controllers. (That means no vibration or analog for games that support it)
> Single save state for games




I'm actually okay with it having no power supply, considering everyone has phones and the samw cables. Also, only 1 game used dual-shock functionality and Virtual Console also has 1 save state, so I'm just all ok with this.

I'm glad the price is dropping, maybe I'll buy one day, take it apart, throw the main board in the garbage and give it a middle finger, install a Raspberry Pi, install xPSXe, do some minor mods and you'll have the same experience, just a lot better with more games.

Also, CMON SONY, PARAPPA IS YOUR IP, AND YOU DIDN'T USE THAT GAME.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 9, 2019)

@Sonic Angel Knight :
I did not read about this thing (only the list of games); my _real_ Playstation Classic works fine and *has better games*.

Agreed.
Don’t need to tell me. I used to be punished with badly or not PAL adapted games in the 90s.
No power supply is not that bad. Almost everybody already has a lot of these USB things.
No Dual Shock is a deal-breaker (but explains the poor selection of games).
There are good open source emulators for the PS1. Maybe they used the wrong one?
Okay.
Like Virtual Console. That’s too restrictive. But normally I use no save states at all. Feels like cheating. For experiments and intentional cheating it’s good to have a real save state function.
Obviously not $100 anymore, probably because of all the things you mentioned.
These mini-consoles look nice, retro, nostalgic, but overall seem to be a bit rip-off. You get a Raspberry Pi or similar for that money and it can do _way more_ than emulating a single console (more than emulating in general).
Okay the official minis contain software licenses, but I already have almost all licenses/games I’m interested in.
*Thanks for the list and information about the PlayStation Classic.*


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> @Sonic Angel Knight :
> I did not read about this thing (only the list of games); my _real_ Playstation Classic works fine and *has better games*.


What do you mean with _real_? Did you mod it or something? I have met someone once who even had a broken PSone, and he did a bunch of mods to have a Raspberry Pi inside.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 9, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I'm glad the price is dropping, maybe I'll buy one day, take it apart, throw the main board in the garbage and give it a middle finger, install a Raspberry Pi, install xPSXe, do some minor mods and you'll have the same experience, just a lot better with more games.
> 
> Also, CMON SONY, PARAPPA IS YOUR IP, AND YOU DIDN'T USE THAT GAME.


If you're not interested in the software licenses on this "Classic", you're better off simply buying a Pi and a similar case with decent (analog-) controllers -- or this, what you just mentioned:


Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I have met someone once who even had a* broken PSone*, and he did a bunch of mods to have *a Raspberry Pi inside*.





Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> What do you mean with _real_? Did you mod it or something?


The _real _thing. Big, fat PlayStation 1 with 2X slow CD-drive and memory cards; complete stock condition (and a small PSOne with stealth modchip).


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The _real _thing. Big, fat PlayStation 1 with 2X slow CD-drive and memory cards; complete stock condition (and a small PSOne with stealth modchip).


Hmmm, a big fat original Playstation, completely refurbished by me. That's something I want.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 9, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Also, only 1 game used dual-shock functionality and Virtual Console also has 1 save state, so I'm just all ok with this.


I don't know which game it is that does have it, but it still would have been nice to pick more games that do make use of dual shock, weather it be for the two analog sticks or vibration. Also while virtual console does have only one save state, the nes classic and snes classic has up to 4, it also least have video options as well.

Without using the keyboard to alter the default options that people have discovered, I found nothing to be impressed or remarkable about other than the replicated system design. The nintendo classic systems are also nothing to be impressed about, but at least they tried harder. The company themself put more care into making it and use their own programming and added presentation. Playstation classic seem like something that was licensed to someone who cared even less than sony themself did with no authentic emulation, wrong version of some games, and no attempt to exceed already existing competing systems while also costing more than them. (snes classic) if they was going to try and do what they did, they should have tried to do better not just pass minimum qualification standards.




KleinesSinchen said:


> No power supply is not that bad. Almost everybody already has a lot of these USB things.


Regardless of opinion, supplying all necessary materials to even perform basic operation of the device should be top priority. People may have many usb cables, but shouldn't have to worry about use what they have to stand in for what wasn't supplied. If I have only enough for what I already own, then have something new and no cable to go with it, I have one device without a usb and have to either buy a new one at my expense just to make sure it has dedicated one or use the one I already dedicated to my other devices.



KleinesSinchen said:


> There are good open source emulators for the PS1. Maybe they used the wrong one?


I don't feel the emulator is poor or bad, I don't know much about it, but why couldn't it be authentic, why not have a official one? Why not even just use what was part of the playstation 3 or something? This alone makes me feel less reason to care, it's open source and already free, why would I pay $100 just to have it as a dedicated console with a bunch of ruined or missing features I can't access without modification when it's easily possible if I was using it on anything else? It the observation of the whole ordeal.

Other options exist that may be more qualified. THREE of the official playstation consoles are capable of playing playstation discs with no issues. PS3 has access to games either by download on playstation network for $6 (or less with discounts) and region free, multitap means four player games, and with HD upscale without any modification or extra work from the consumer. All PS1 download games on PS3 also works on psp and vita. Obviously they don't have save states and cost way more than $100  (along with supplying disc or digital games) because it's not a budget system but it uses official and authentic ways to play games that would not get boring from a poor choice of 20 with random pal games thrown in for the wrong target region.

It could have soften the blow if they didn't have basic problems with the system, ignoring the selection of games, why are some of the pal when you're selling them in usa? Unless they was unique games with english translation that wasn't released in usa like some old games are (Terraingma on snes or alien soldier on megadrive) then it should not be on something sold to usa. If there was gonna be save states, why only one per game when "Previously existing things have many more?" Whoever made the thing, why didn't they code their own emulator but used open source? Why aren't there any adjustable options accessible by normal methods? The whole thing could have been better if they cared, get a competing product , play it and find out how to improve on it. That's all that had to be done but they couldn't even bother to try doing that.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 9, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> The PS Classic sucks and I’ve seen some of them with 45% off and there’s still so many of them, you could probably build the Mexican border with this.
> 
> Anyway, this is the cheapest one I can find brand new at my local gaming store.
> View attachment 154589


Not really much of a price drop, yeah, it was €99 at launch but €55? Too much still.

I do remember seeing it on a UK deals website that the retailer Tesco was (or is) selling PlayStation Classic units for around £24.


----------



## Archerite (Jan 11, 2019)

Just wanted to say the PlayStation Classic is not as bad as everyone says, if you take the time to look further than the default experience. 

I did buy one for a few reasons:
 - It looks good and the detail is amazing!
 - It runs on Linux which is always a positive point for me 
 - Never had an original PS1 since I had Nintendo consoles and not enough money to buy all consoles
 - The hardware is more powerfull (on paper at least) than a Raspberry Pi and it has a functional power button!
 - It comes with two USB controllers that also work on your PC (I agree the missing analog is a huge mistake by sony)
 - The Classic has actual USB ports on the front making it possible to plug in USB sticks, HUB's, Bluetooth, WiFI, Ethernet, etc...
 - There is already an exploit available which is super easy and you can add your own original disk backups. This is a softmod by the way and does not change the original NAND at all!

No offense to anyone that loves the original PlayStation 1, but if the price had not came down I might not have even bothered since I have no nostalgic feelings for the PS1 and it's games. But maybe that will change now I have some acceptable games on this Classic. I do totally like that the disc have this black coating and look like solid plastic and they should have done that for the PS2 DVD's too actually!

Having said all that the original game selection is not my choice either. I have a single PS1 game called G-Police and no idea if it performs worse or the same as an original PS1 but I do hate the short draw distance and render quality, and without analog it's mostly unplayable for me anyway. Played the PC version for countless hours back then. My other idea was to try and get my homebrew game running on it since this it runs on Linux, but it requires OpenGL ES and I have no idea how to compile for it yet. Until then I just use the controllers on my PC now which is a huge upgrade from the keyboard only controls!


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 11, 2019)

Archerite said:


> - It runs on Linux which is always a positive point for me  - The hardware is more powerfull (on paper at least) than a Raspberry Pi and it has a functional power button!
> - It comes with two USB controllers that also work on your PC (I agree the missing analog is a huge mistake by sony)
> - The Classic has actual USB ports on the front making it possible to plug in USB sticks, HUB's, Bluetooth, WiFI, Ethernet, etc...


Running Linux is not sufficient to replace a Raspberry Pi 3 (which has networks support by default), but if it is actually _more powerful_ than a Pi, it would *be really useful* for the case that *full system control *can be achieved (not only PlayStation emulator but arbitrary Linux software like on a Raspi).

This would throw a very positive light on the PlayStation classic especially after the price dropped so much. A Raspberry Pi needs a case, a micro-SD and comes without controllers.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 11, 2019)

$73 in Hungary


----------



## Archerite (Jan 11, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Running Linux is not sufficient to replace a Raspberry Pi 3 (which has networks support by default), but if it is actually _more powerful_ than a Pi, it would *be really useful* for the case that *full system control *can be achieved (not only PlayStation emulator but arbitrary Linux software like on a Raspi).
> 
> This would throw a very positive light on the PlayStation classic especially after the price dropped so much. A Raspberry Pi needs a case, a micro-SD and comes without controllers.


Like I said it's only more powerful on paper because the frequency of the CPU is 1.8Ghz and the Rpi 3 is 1.4Ghz if I remember correctly. Since they both run on the same or at least similar enough ARM architecture this should make the PSC a little bit faster than a Rpi 3. From what I have read about the default emulator is that the configuration is far from optimal and every game can have it's own configuration, at least for the games you add with the softmod. I have no real data to prove it's more powerful for emulation but it's definitely not the piece of garbage most people assume it is.

I know it's not enough to replace a Raspberry Pi 3 just because it runs Linux but it opens a lot of possibilities. What it basically does is put an extra layer on top of the NAND and redirecting some paths to the USB drive. I am not sure how and when the *boot.sh script* is loaded but I do know it has to run as root to do any mounts and redirections like this. I have made a few tweaks to the script and dumped the output of a few commands to files to get the output (cat /proc/cpuinfo, ls -lar /, etc..). I did learn that it uses BusyBox for most of the default commands and there is no ssh or telnet daemon available. The group behind the softmod has been able to compile Retroarch for it and while it has a few issues for me it does run and even comes with a boot loader screen to select between retroarch and BleemSync. It does slightly increase the time to boot with about 10-30 seconds and it blinks the power LED to indicate that it runs and works it's magic.

To be on topic: I have no picture but paid around 59 euro for it...


----------



## Vorde (Jan 11, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Hmmm, a big fat original Playstation, completely refurbished by me. That's something I want.


I used to have 20 broken PSX consoles ranging from SCPH-1001 to SCPH-9001, and I am down to 4 PSX consoles. I swapped parts and tested all of them to make sure that they worked, and I tend to use the SCPH-1001 since it includes the serial port in the back and is supposed to have a very high end DAC on the board.


----------



## Archerite (Feb 23, 2019)

I know this thread has been silent for a while but I think 39 euro is the lowest price so far, might be a short time deal though...


The mods for it will get more advanced I hope to get access to the full power of the SoC. This low price makes it tempting to get one or two extra for some hardware modding.....

Probably never get arround to it anyway


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 23, 2019)

Not planning on getting one in the near future (even if it runs Linux). But I won't say I will not get one ever.

Cheapest price I've seen at almost $51.50 USD (image on attachment):


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 23, 2019)

Heh, noticed the same when I was at school, this is part of a deal called "Red Friday". My friend asked if I wanted one, but we both knew this thing is shit.

€39 for a mini console is way too low, and I think that in a longer period, this thing will even get a lower price. Also, according to Caddicarus, he saw a PS1 Classic brand new for £30, which is €34,56 in euro's.


----------

